# learn canon



## cid (May 25, 2014)

After reading lot of interesting stuff here and all over the rest of internet I decided to start new twitter account. It's focussed mainly on canon stuff, but there will also be some general photography stuff.

My motivation is to share knowledge. Sometimes even experience users (except neuro ;D ) can find something he/she does not know how to work. Canonrumors is great source of knowledge, but it takes bit of digging to find the right post with interesting stuff. 

I'll try to pick the good and interesting ones, for all kind of camera users, but dslr will be preferred. So, if you are interested then don't hesitate and follow 

learn canon @twitter​
PS: please, share your opinions, critique or maybe post links if you know some great stuff on internet and I'll share them


----------

